#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-21
<sortega> wenas arvaro caravena pedro_
<arvaro> hola todos
<pedro_> holas
<sortega> como estan?
<pedro_> sortega: bien bien , con sueño... tu?
<sortega> pedro_, aqui peleando, puros ataos en la oficina
<caravena> Hola arvaro SergioMeneses sortega
<SergioMeneses> caravena, \o
<caravena> SergioMeneses, o/
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-22
<caravena> Hola arvaro buen día
<arvaro> hola
<caravena> Hola pedro_
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-23
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro pedro_
<fefa> alo??
<fefa> wojooo funciono :p
<sortega> :-O
<sortega> desaparecida
<sortega> como estas?
<fefa> bieen y tu?
<sortega> cansado pero bien
<fefa> es q yo me conectaba por el link del sitio :p
<fefa> q bueno
<sortega> cuando volvio la pagina?
<fefa> o ha vuelto
<fefa> descargue xchat jaja
<sortega> acabo de entrar a la pagina
<sortega> y esta disponible
<fefa> aa wena
<fefa> :p
<sortega> podriamos armar algo para algun fin de semana, me quedo hasta finales de febrero en Stgo
<fefa> estaría bueno
<arvaro> holanda
<arvaro> buena idea sortega
<sortega> pongamosle fecha y lugar
<pedro_> sortega: el domingo quedo funcionando
<sortega> filete
<pedro_> su asadito un fin de?
<sortega> +1
<pedro_> podemos aplicar parque pa no tener tanto atado
<fefa> no es malo
<sortega> este fin de o mas adelante?
<fefa> mm no lo se
<pedro_> sortega: podriamos tirar la idea a la lista a ver si prenden
<pedro_> mientras no tengamos aluvion haha
<sortega> jajajajaja
<sortega> que la gente llegue, o que se comprometa antes con cuota o algo por el estilo?
<pedro_> yup
<pedro_> cuota
<pedro_> asi se asegura
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<sortega> voy a tirar el mensaje
<sortega> hasta ahora seria cuota, fin de (fecha por elegir)
<c3959> sortega: que mensaje?
<sortega> fin de semana*
<fefa> seps
<c3959> algo apocaliptico?!
<sortega> c3959, algo asi
<c3959> :-S
<sortega> jajajajaja
<c3959> hola fefa, tantas lunas sin pasar a vernos xd
<fefa> holaas
<sortega> mensaje enviado
<sortega> c3959, preparate
<sortega> simplemente eso
<sortega> :-)
<c3959> :-S
<pedro_> wena
<pedro_> hola c3959
<pedro_> con unas 3 lucas por cabeza estamos o no?
<pedro_> pero que no sea asado universitario = puro pan y copete
<c3960> pedro_: asado de caballero entonces
<c3960> lista respondida!
<sortega> dice Verano no Enero
<sortega> xD
<c3960> era pa ponerle "suma urgencia"
<c3960> ahaha
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<c3960> lol! soy c3960!
<c3960> como me cambia el numero esta $%&&/$$
<pedro_> c3960: verano won hahahahahahaahaha
<pedro_> sortega: el de la reina es piola
<pedro_> y 'facil' de llegar
<c3960> me parece buena, asi aprovechamos de ver la parada para este año
<c3960> mientra comemos, la actividad estrella de ubuntu-cl!
<pedro_> hahahaah
<pedro_> la wae es hacer la cuota y listo
<c3960> con 4 o 5 mil nos alcanza hasta para la once
<pedro_> sipos
<c3960> y un "kokavi" a media mañana ahaha
<pedro_> haahah
<pedro_> la wea es llegar temprano
<c3960> sip
<c3960> ya revienten la lista de correo para que caigan nuevos ingenuos
<pedro_> fefa: arvaro ^
<fefa> ah?
<pedro_> lean pa arriba pos
<pedro_> ^ = pa arriba
<fefa> aaah ok ok
<fefa> me tinca
<fefa> quedan muy lejos las opciones de lugar?
<fefa> no conozco ninguno jaja
<pedro_> el parque padre hurtado queda en la reina
<pedro_> ex parque intercomunal
<pedro_> ese es mas cerca
<fefa> aah ok
<pedro_> y donde la parishada?
<sortega> yo no conosco ninguno de los lugares asi que +1 por cualquiera xD
<fefa> jajaja el arbitro del partido es diseñador grafico
<fefa> pucha aqui pusieron el partido en al sala de reuiones
<fefa> pero de mi equipo no ha ido nadie
<fefa> me da cosa ir jaja
<pedro_> aca no ponen la wea
<pedro_> pura radio no ma
<fefa> aqui compraron papas fritas bebidas y dejaron q el q queria se comprara su cerveza
<fefa> yo fui un ratito
<fefa> fueronr e buen aonda
<fefa> me pasaron sillita y me sirvieron bebida :)
<sortega> aca estamos trabajando, solo para el mundial dejan ver los partidos xD
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-24
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<arvaro> wuena wuena
<pedro_> hola hola
<fefa> holaas
<pedro_> hola hola
<fefa> como va?
<pedro_> bien y tu
<fefa> bieen esperando pa una reu
<pedro_> con Mr A?
<fefa> con señora A por skype
<fefa> :)
<fefa> es como reu de pelicula mi jefe la jefa de cuentas yo aqui y la señora A desde la comodidad de su oficina:)
<fefa> ap me voy a reu
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-25
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<pedro_> holas c3959
<pedro_> el sabado asado?
<pedro_> sabado 2
<pedro_> hola sortega
<sortega> wenas pedro_ como estas?
<pedro_> sortega: bien y tu ?
<pedro_> sortega: el sabado 2 entonces?
<pedro_> aunque si van tan pocos derrepente podria salir una casa
<sortega> pedro_, sabado 2 :-P
<pedro_> si publicamos en facebook queda la caga haha
<sortega> para nada
<sortega> 10000 que asistiran
<pedro_> hahahaha
<sortega> van a llegar 10
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> igual si es asi deberiamos cobrar antes :-P
<pedro_> odna si va, deposite las lucas aca
<sortega> esa es la idea
<sortega> asi aseguramos asistencia
<sortega> y no irnos a perdida
<pedro_> asi van 2 hahahah
<sortega> jajajaja
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> igual tendriamos que llegar temprano para reservar
<pedro_> el c3959 dijo que podia ir a las 7 am
<sortega> c3959, wenaaaaa
<sortega> te las mandaste
<c3959> lol
<c3959> pedro_, sortega
<c3959> ^
<pedro_> compramos sus longas y carne y tamos
<c3959> cuando, donde a que hora?
<c3959> lo tiraron por la lista?
<c3959> pedro_ ^
<sortega> pedro_ se fue
<sortega> xD
#ubuntu-cl 2016-01-27
<pckz> hello
#ubuntu-cl 2018-01-26
<caravena> Hola zeus!
